# Jetbeam RRT-0 XM-L (550lm)



## gopajti (Sep 9, 2011)

110lm (AA), 260lm (CR123A), 550lm (RCR123)












more pics, info
http://www.jet-beam.com/links/pro/rrt0xml.aspx


----------



## ms1496 (Sep 9, 2011)

WHAT??? 
Thank you JetBeam for intensely feeding my flashlight obsession... Just pre-orderd the new rrt3 xml. Looks like I needs more funds. 
How many Jetbeams can one own before they are certified nuts??? :shakehead

All aside this is gonna be a nice little pocket rocket. Thanks for posting *gopajti*


----------



## kj2 (Sep 9, 2011)

550lumens for 20minutes. Turn it on...poef.. light off. That's a reason I don't like (r)cr123 batteries. Yes, they are small, but having no juice is to bad.


----------



## coolperl (Sep 9, 2011)

To reach 550lm ANSI, the XM-L must be driven at ~2.0A. Good luck with that kind of power draw from RCR123 cell :shakehead
Besides, it looks like it's direct-driven on this cell, so claiming ANSI numbers is pointless. Anyway, it looks good.


----------



## ergotelis (Sep 9, 2011)

I would swear this is fake, i can't believe a reputable manufacturer made a flashlight that runs its cell @3C+ ! This is crazy, they don't care about safety of their flashlights, it reminds me some really cheapo chinese brands...


----------



## SoCal5150 (Sep 9, 2011)

I wonder if they will offer a Neutral XM-L like the PA/BC 40. I like the infinite brightness UI. I'm getting tired of waiting for a Neutral Zebralight SC600 or my pipedream a Neutral HDS Rotary...


----------



## kahuna2793 (Sep 9, 2011)

Any word on release date or price?


----------



## yowzer (Sep 9, 2011)

Hope this isn't going to replace the XP-G version...


----------



## tre (Sep 9, 2011)

For those who don't read the fine print:

*260 lumens using a cr123a* primary cell

You only get *550 lumens using a rcr123 rechargeable* cell. 



It is also a very floody light so throw junkies stay away. It is going to seem like it has less output than the rating because the beam is not intense.


----------



## calipsoii (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm with the others: I think this is a pretty cool idea and I applaud Jetbeam for doing it. 

They are making a light that can use:

1x RCR123 (well, technically you should be using an IMR, but you knew that, didn't you? :tinfoil
1x CR123
1x AA

It's using the latest and greatest emitter, and if we're lucky, they'll do a neutral run as they've done with a few of their newer lights. It has the popular RRT-0 interface (probably the new firmware with the ridiculous low).

As has been mentioned, an XM-L in a light with such a small reflector is going to be all flood, so that's something to think about.

Don't know if I'll buy one (I already have an RRT-0 and a TCR2) but I definitely like that JB went the extra mile and added the option to run it hotter and brighter for those enthusiasts who are comfortable doing so.


----------



## Harry999 (Sep 9, 2011)

If it is more floody that makes it an ideal light to use indoors and if it has that low low it will be great as a night light - especially in Neutral White. I will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Outrider (Sep 9, 2011)

calipsoii said:


> I'm with the others: I think this is a pretty cool idea and I applaud Jetbeam for doing it.
> 
> They are making a light that can use:
> 
> ...


----------



## swan (Sep 9, 2011)

LITTLE BEAST!


----------



## ms1496 (Sep 9, 2011)

I like it... Given that you can dial in the light you need at the level you want, its a great solution. To top it off, over 500 lumens is pretty sweet imho 
cheers


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 9, 2011)

I like it...yeah, it's only good for 550 lumens for about 20 mins, but I can think of several other lights that I currently have like the JB BC10 or Thrunite Neutron 1C that seem to perform similarly on max output on a rechargeable RCR123...and I still really enjoy using all of them. If the BC10 or 1C get too hot on max output, I just kick it down to a lower level and they still provide tons of light for a small pocket light.


----------



## cchurchi (Sep 9, 2011)

That is a sweet little pocket blaster! Should work great impressing my non-flashoholic friends while still being functional at lower outputs.


----------



## jh333233 (Sep 10, 2011)

tre said:


> For those who don't read the fine print:
> 
> *260 lumens using a cr123a* primary cell
> 
> ...



Still over 2C discharge rate.
I dont want to go with IMR with lower capacity


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 10, 2011)

Geez, not sure if manufacturers should be putting large size XM-L emitters in such small flashlights?
Not only is it too floody, but when hi current draw is used, the RCR123 750 mAH won't last very long.
Hopefully they don't discontinue the R5 and S2 version as their website suggests?

XM-L emitters are more appropriate for medium sized flashlights and beyond like the new RRT-15 with a big 2 inch diameter head.
XM-L would do well in the 3/4 size 2x18650 M2S or M1x.
For a full size 3x18650 flashlight, the SST-50 is less energy efficient than XM-L, however with a hi current draw, the SST-50 still out-powers the XM-L.
SST-50 is good for big flashlights.

Thus, I think they should match emitter sizes appropriately with flashlight head sizes, unless they deliberately want the RRT-0 to be all flood, and little throw...


----------



## jh333233 (Sep 10, 2011)

peterharvey73 said:


> Geez, not sure if manufacturers should be putting large size XM-L emitters in such small flashlights?
> Not only is it too floody, but when hi current draw is used, the RCR123 750 mAH won't last very long.
> Hopefully they don't discontinue the R5 and S2 version as their website suggests?
> 
> ...



They just want to shock people, with a tiny blaster
A bit waste for xm-l to give only 5000cd


----------



## veedo (Sep 10, 2011)

damn. thought the sc600 was going to be my last light for a while, but its hard to turn down this jetbeam.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 10, 2011)

coolperl said:


> To reach 550lm ANSI, the XM-L must be driven at ~2.0A. Good luck with that kind of power draw from RCR123 cell :shakehead
> Besides, it looks like it's direct-driven on this cell, so claiming ANSI numbers is pointless. Anyway, it looks good.


 
I'd use an imr16340 . You'll get better runtime on higher amps too. Keep in mind you have the infinite adjustment wheel so 550 lumens is only for shock value anyway.

The only thing holding me back is the price. I love the ui. (Assuming it is like the tc-r2?)


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow. I was just about to get a V10R, but this is going to make me reconsider.


----------



## brembo (Sep 10, 2011)

Bigmac_79 said:


> Wow. I was just about to get a V10R, but this is going to make me reconsider.


 
Just to make the decision tougher there is an essentially new V10R on CPFMP at a good discount. Not my sale but I keep going back and looking at it, if someone were to remove the temptation I'd be grateful.


----------



## jh333233 (Sep 10, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I'd use an imr16340 . You'll get better runtime on higher amps too. Keep in mind you have the infinite adjustment wheel so 550 lumens is only for shock value anyway.
> 
> The only thing holding me back is the price. I love the ui. (Assuming it is like the tc-r2?)


 How would you get a better runtime with imr than li-co, they are known to have less energy density


----------



## aceo07 (Sep 11, 2011)

peterharvey73 said:


> Geez, not sure if manufacturers should be putting large size XM-L emitters in such small flashlights?
> Not only is it too floody, but when hi current draw is used, the RCR123 750 mAH won't last very long.
> Hopefully they don't discontinue the R5 and S2 version as their website suggests?
> 
> ...


 
I had my HDS U60 modded for an X-ML and it's definitely not that floody. The HDS head size is around the same as the RRT-0. Sure, it's not as focused as before with a small hotspot but it still has a hotspot and spill. I find it even more useable now since the hotspot is bigger (2x) and the spill is brighter. Better for walking outside and not having to sweep the light (or hotspot before) around to see. The throw is still good and possibly the same distance as before since the output is brighter now.

As for the runtime, I don't plan on blasting it at max the entire time.


----------



## jh333233 (Sep 11, 2011)

BTW, seems this light doesnt has a tailcap


----------



## al93535 (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow!!! Where can I order it? Is it available yet? If not, does anyone know when?


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 11, 2011)

aceo07 said:


> I had my HDS U60 modded for an X-ML and it's definitely not that floody. The HDS head size is around the same as the RRT-0. Sure, it's not as focused as before with a small hotspot but it still has a hotspot and spill. I find it even more useable now since the hotspot is bigger (2x) and the spill is brighter. Better for walking outside and not having to sweep the light (or hotspot before) around to see. The throw is still good and possibly the same distance as before since the output is brighter now.
> 
> As for the runtime, I don't plan on blasting it at max the entire time.


 

One of the areas for consideration here is that if we turn the brightness down to prolong the battery life, then the output and both flood and throw is markedly diminished.
Conversely, if we crank the output to max for more flood and throw, then the battery is rapidly depleted.
We need a decent combination of output and run time without compromise.
It's akin to putting a big 3.0 V6 or 4.0 V8 into a small front wheel drive car; that's my main concern...


----------



## jh333233 (Sep 11, 2011)

Ummm, anyway JB cant get 550lm with a practical case
i rather to have an old version RRT-0 w/ IV control...
So i can have a better throw(Tighter hotspot)


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Sep 11, 2011)

al93535 said:


> Wow!!! Where can I order it? Is it available yet? If not, does anyone know when?


 
There's one for sale on ebay for $105. It says it is the new XM-L version and has a picture like the one in the op advertising 550 lumens, but I'm skeptical.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Sep 11, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> How would you get a better runtime with imr than li-co, they are known to have less energy density



LiCo sags much more than IMR under high-drain apps, and this is insanely high drain.... is this >3C for an IMR? Like some of the folks above, wondering how safe that is... on the other hand, not sure I'd be turning the wheel all the way all that often!


----------



## archimedes (Sep 11, 2011)

Although the battery experts on the board could confirm, I believe that the AW IMR cells are rated for at least 5C discharge rate (!)

Wouldn't want to push things too far on the safety envelope, of course, and the switches might be a concern as well in handling such high current.


----------



## aau007 (Sep 11, 2011)

Why does JB lower the max brightness on AA to 110lm? When your rcr123 runs out in 20 min at max, you sub in an AA and you are down to 1/5 the brighness. Then, running this tiny thing at 550lm for 20 min must make this thing really hot.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 11, 2011)

This light indeed is interesting! 

Several battery options:

AA: 110lm
CR123: 260lm
RCR123: 550lm

But they forgot to tell that also 14500 will work and provide 550lm, or am I wrong?


----------



## swan (Sep 11, 2011)

I think its a good idea that jetbeam has bought out a light that is manufactured to use the rcr123 at 550 lumen. Then your not overdriving a light only made to handle a normal cr123 set up.I held back on the current rrt-0 because i have the jb bc10 and am happy with the 270 lm it provides, but this new rrt-0 550lm has shifted the goal posts. Looking forward to more info and availability on this bad boy.One other point the 20 min run time on 550lms does not worry me - buy a couple of batteries and enjoy, we all know you cant have enough power.


----------



## jh333233 (Sep 12, 2011)

Joe Talmadge said:


> LiCo sags much more than IMR under high-drain apps, and this is insanely high drain.... is this >3C for an IMR? Like some of the folks above, wondering how safe that is... on the other hand, not sure I'd be turning the wheel all the way all that often!


Runtime means total runtime, not durablity to discharge rate


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 12, 2011)

I guarantee you that this light will run longer on an AW IMR than it will an AW RCR cell when used at it's highest setting. I recently tested these two cells at *only* 1A draw and they managed pretty much the same capacity (about 560mah) though the IMR was better at holding it's voltage through the majority of the testing. If the current is pushed higher than this then the advantage swings strongly in favor of the IMR cell. RCRs are great for low current but not so good for high current.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Sep 12, 2011)

Of course, the key question is how you use your lights. I love the availability of a super-high max, but everyday use I tend to run anywhere from low-low to 100ish lumens 95% of the time


----------



## d_rasp (Sep 12, 2011)

I want one!


----------



## hivoltage (Sep 12, 2011)

Me Too!


----------



## al93535 (Sep 12, 2011)

Does anyone know when this light will be available?


----------



## GMUGNIER (Sep 12, 2011)

Available now - MARSHALL at gg has them with the batts and the charger for 325.00 buy em now!! - I ordered mine today should have this beast by end of week..................


----------



## liquidwater (Sep 12, 2011)

al93535 said:


> Does anyone know when this light will be available?


 

its on ebay for sale from china right now.


----------



## jh333233 (Sep 12, 2011)

GMUGNIER said:


> Available now - MARSHALL at gg has them with the batts and the charger for 325.00 buy em now!! - I ordered mine today should have this beast by end of week..................


 
How much for light only?
I saw 780Yuan on Chinese's fleabay


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Sep 12, 2011)

GMUGNIER said:


> Available now - MARSHALL at gg has them with the batts and the charger for 325.00 buy em now!! - I ordered mine today should have this beast by end of week..................


 
All I saw at goinggear from Jetbeam for $325 was the RRT-3 with XM-L's. They also have the *old* RRT-0 with S2 or R5 available, but no XM-L version that I can find. Am I missing something?


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 13, 2011)

GMUGNIER said:


> Available now - MARSHALL at gg has them with the batts and the charger for 325.00 buy em now!! - I ordered mine today should have this beast by end of week..................


 
I think what he purchased was RRT-3 SST-50 for $325? Not RRT-0 XM-L which apparently sells for roughly the same price as the outgoing RRT-0 R5 or S2...


----------



## jh333233 (Sep 13, 2011)

Go to taobao.com and search rrt-0 xml
Even if you cant read chinese, you will see some number with dollar sign


----------



## GMUGNIER (Sep 13, 2011)

peterharvey73 said:


> I think what he purchased was RRT-3 SST-50 for $325? Not RRT-0 XM-L which apparently sells for roughly the same price as the outgoing RRT-0 R5 or S2...



Yes sorry - I got the RRT-3 with XML not RRT-0 Sorry for the misunderstanding. :-


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 13, 2011)

This light is at the top of my short list. I will be getting one as soon as they are available. I think the XM-L is perfect for a light this size, and the convenience of being able to use so many different batteries makes this light a must have EDC. They are not available yet, but I just happen to be really good friends with a popular and well known CPF vendor that sells them, and I will let you know as soon as they can be had....:thumbsup:


----------



## veedo (Sep 13, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> This light is at the top of my short list. I will be getting one as soon as they are available. I think the XM-L is perfect for a light this size, and the convenience of being able to use so many different batteries makes this light a must have EDC. They are not available yet, but I just happen to be really good friends with a popular and well known CPF vendor that sells them, and I will let you know as soon as they can be had....:thumbsup:


 
give us a heads up, i want this light!


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Sep 13, 2011)

Announced for preorder on the marketplace from bugoutgear. $100, +$12 if you want the extender.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?256027-gt-New-Jetbeam-RRT-0-w-XML-550-Lumen!-lt


----------



## GMUGNIER (Sep 14, 2011)

SWEET got mine today - it is awesom - amazing how guys are easily amused also - FYI - GG has them in stock and a better price with batts and charger for same money as bugout -


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 14, 2011)

GMUGNIER said:


> SWEET got mine today - it is awesom - amazing how guys are easily amused also - FYI - GG has them in stock and a better price with batts and charger for same money as bugout -


 
I think you are confused my friend. No one has the RRT-0 with the XM-L yet. GG has the RRT-0 with the XP-G S2.


----------



## SantaClawz (Sep 14, 2011)

20 minutes on maximum setting? Thats stupid.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Sep 14, 2011)

SantaClawz said:


> 20 minutes on maximum setting? Thats stupid.


 
Not when the maximum setting is 550 lumens off of a single 16340, and you have freedom to chose _any_ lower mode for _any_ runtime you'd like. 

If you'd like, you could just promise yourself to never turn it up past 100 lumens, and you'd get some pretty good runtimes.


----------



## GMUGNIER (Sep 14, 2011)

Damm your right I keep posting in the wrong thread - SORRY again.........


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 14, 2011)

GMUGNIER said:


> Damm your right I keep posting in the wrong thread - SORRY again.........



Perhaps subconsciously you would _like_ to have an RRT-0 XM-L!:hahaha::fail:


----------



## js82 (Sep 14, 2011)

I can't wait for selfbuilt to review this. I wonder if it is current controlled.

I hope this comes out in neutral cuz there is a serious shortage of AA Neutral XM-Ls.


----------



## GMUGNIER (Sep 15, 2011)

Colonel Sanders said:


> Perhaps subconsciously you would _like_ to have an RRT-0 XM-L!:hahaha::fail:


 
Well of course you are correct!! - But I also bought the RRT-3 with the 3 xml's and just got the threads confused several times.. Sorry for the disruptance.


----------



## Erzengel (Sep 15, 2011)

js82 said:


> I hope this comes out in neutral cuz there is a serious shortage of AA Neutral XM-Ls.



If the LED is mounted and centered the same way like the S2-version, it will be very easy to swap the emitter.
In the S2 the emitter is not not glued (just thermal paste) and there is a plastic piece which centers the circuit MCPCB with the emitter. So modding only requires to open the head, remove the LED, add new thermal paste and solder two wires to the MCPCB. Somebody should confirm, whether it is still this simple to mod.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 16, 2011)

Haven't found anyone mention this yet, but since I usually only ever use the lower minimum setting on this, it seems batteriers don't seem to last long and this is RCR123s or AA Duraloop/Eneloops. I see Jetbeams rating of only 100 hours on .005 lumens isn't all that great considering a Zebralight H31 using an RCR123 will get closer to 500 hours and it's lowest low is .04 which is quite a biut higher than .003 or .005 of the XL-M. I usually day to day don't worry about the numbers so much, but on average it seems I'm changing the cells in the RRT-0 (R5) quite a bit more than any other RCR light on low. With .005 lumens, I expected this to run year long on as single cell. Heck my PALlight on glow mode which is more lumens than the RRT-0 will last over 2 years continuously. What's the deal?


----------



## jh333233 (Sep 16, 2011)

Turbo mode was fine even with Non-IMR Battery,
Rather than IV all the way, I appreciate a little notch/detent/whatever
just to lock the ring in position beyond the safe output mode to let people know
"over this point, over 2C" and not to go prolonged illumination
I think overdischarge in pulse is endurable in premium RCRs w/o protection
Because eyes cant detect lumen precisely, sometime it might already get over 2C but you cant determine
Maybe someone would suggest this to Jappimp for 2nd edition/version of RRT-0 XML


----------



## spankone (Sep 16, 2011)

I've just picked the prevous xpg s2 version for a bargin price with extender this explains why. I still happy though more through is what I'm after


----------



## Sway (Sep 16, 2011)

This is fairly typical of control ring type lights, the circuit draws more current than the LED in the lowest level so run time takes a big hit.



Beacon of Light said:


> Haven't found anyone mention this yet, but since I usually only ever use the lower minimum setting on this, it seems batteriers don't seem to last long and this is RCR123s or AA Duraloop/Eneloops. I see Jetbeams rating of only 100 hours on .005 lumens isn't all that great considering a Zebralight H31 using an RCR123 will get closer to 500 hours and it's lowest low is .04 which is quite a biut higher than .003 or .005 of the XL-M. I usually day to day don't worry about the numbers so much, but on average it seems I'm changing the cells in the RRT-0 (R5) quite a bit more than any other RCR light on low. With .005 lumens, I expected this to run year long on as single cell. Heck my PALlight on glow mode which is more lumens than the RRT-0 will last over 2 years continuously. What's the deal?


----------



## jh333233 (Sep 16, 2011)

Efficiency directly proportional to light flux?


----------



## energythoughts (Sep 16, 2011)

Swedpat said:


> This light indeed is interesting!
> 
> Several battery options:
> 
> ...


 

I'm interested in this light as well.. also curious why nothing mentions the 14500 with the extension tube. seems like you would get more than 20 minutes run time and same lumen output as the RCR123.

My friend just pre-ordered one of these so I guess we'll have to wait until it comes in and try it out.


----------



## spankone (Sep 16, 2011)

I think that the aa sized li-on batts are the same mah as rcr 123 batts. It won't make any difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Sep 16, 2011)

With AW batteries, yeah, the RCR123s are rated at the sam mah as the 14500s (750). However, with the cheaper kinds, I think you can find 14500s rated with higher mah than their RCR123 counterparts from the same brand. I know you can't always trust mah ratings on the cheap cells to be exact, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## Erzengel (Sep 17, 2011)

I've read from people that they bored their extender to 17 mm. Now they can use 17500s in their RRT-0, which gives them a little bit more runtime than with 16340s.


----------



## GMUGNIER (Sep 17, 2011)

Erzengel said:


> I've read from people that they bored their extender to 17 mm. Now they can use 17500s in their RRT-0, which gives them a little bit more runtime than with 16340s.


 
Why not just replace the body to hold a 18650 and be done with it? (Switch the body with a rrt1) I guess the sky is the limit when it comes to mods - however JetBeam does have large lights already designed for the larger batteries.... This one has the smaller battery tubes - so that the head didnt have to be redesigned to accomadate the extra heat generated from extended runtimes of a larger cell.. But it is still a compact EDC with the elephant stopping power of a Weatherby when you need it........


----------



## recDNA (Sep 17, 2011)

I love Jetbeam but the RRT-0 ain't that compact. I have some 2x cr123 lights that aren't much bigger. Its the one thing I don't like about this model and its predecessors.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Sep 17, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I love Jetbeam but the RRT-0 ain't that compact. I have some 2x cr123 lights that aren't much bigger. Its the one thing I don't like about this model and its predecessors.



I've noticed that too from the specs. I do like my my EDC lights to be at least 4" long. That size fits better in my hand. The RRT0 is 4" in CR123 format. If your going to run it with the AA extender, you will be the same size as a double CR123 with only half the run time.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 20, 2011)

ehh, so this is basically dimness with an added cost. I like the QTC lights that Peak sell where less light = longer runtime. Main reason I buy lights are 1)runtime and then 2) low lows. I just figured with .003 lumens this thing would last forever just using that setting but I think several AAA lights may outrun it. I think I will include the RRT-0 (R5) in my nerxt runtime test. If it gets less than 100 hours from an Eneloop AA on .003 lumens I will be really unhappy.



Sway said:


> This is fairly typical of control ring type lights, the circuit draws more current than the LED in the lowest level so run time takes a big hit.


----------



## archimedes (Sep 20, 2011)

Beacon of Light said:


> ehh, so this is basically dimness with an added cost. I like the QTC lights that Peak sell where less light = longer runtime. Main reason I buy lights are 1)runtime and then 2) low lows. I just figured with .003 lumens this thing would last forever just using that setting but I think several AAA lights may outrun it. I think I will include the RRT-0 (R5) in my nerxt runtime test. If it gets less than 100 hours from an Eneloop AA on .003 lumens I will be really unhappy.


 
I would be very interested to see results of a runtime test of RRT-0(R5) on Eneloop AA at minimum output, as I use this setup as an EDC backup light....


----------



## Thujone (Sep 23, 2011)

Bigmac_79 said:


> With AW batteries, yeah, the RCR123s are rated at the sam mah as the 14500s (750)


 They can advertise however they see fit, but I have plots showing that the 14500 has roughly 200mah more energy in it.


----------



## Thujone (Sep 23, 2011)

Beacon of Light said:


> ehh, so this is basically dimness with an added cost. I like the QTC lights that Peak sell where less light = longer runtime.


 Experiences may vary, but after a couple battery cycles on mine it became harder and harder to have control over light level and keep it there once you got the level you want, keeps ramping up slightly. Now mine is quite difficult to run in lower levels. I am quite frustrated with my QTC Peak...


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 23, 2011)

Just got this yesterday and it's my favorite version of the RRT-0 yet. I just love the XM-L beam pattern for a small light like this.


----------



## jayy42 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi, did you get the SMO or OP reflector? Are you happy with it? Would you suggest any other smallish edc lights with high output over this one? I do like the control ring - I just wish it were either smaller like most 1x123 lights or a little longer and 2x123 with 700-800 lumens...

EDIT: Ha, obviously OP from your second pic!  Seems to be the more popular option. I wonder if the SMO gives a donut?

How stiff is the ring? Is it easy to quickly adjust it down to 1 lumen?


----------



## MvM (Oct 5, 2011)

I currently EDC my original RRT-0 with the 5-settings control ring. I like that one a lot.
Some time ago I bought the RRT-0 R5 which is supposedly a little strongers (255 vs. 240 lumen), but since that one is much more floody, I don't get that much throw at all.

I prefer a light with a lot of throw for me EDC light because it better fits my need.
Does anyone know if it is possible to exchange the SMO reflector from a older model RRT-0 with this newer model ??

Or, otherwise, I would like to see the difference in throw and light pattern between this new RRT-0 XML version and the original RRT-0 S2 or RRT-0 R5.


----------



## veedo (Oct 6, 2011)

how many versions of the rrt0 are there? i am getting the led versions mixed up...there is the r2, r5, s2, and now the xml, correct? the r2 has the most throw? which one has the donut hole i have read about? thanks



MvM said:


> I currently EDC my original RRT-0 with the 5-settings control ring. I like that one a lot.
> Some time ago I bought the RRT-0 R5 which is supposedly a little strongers (255 vs. 240 lumen), but since that one is much more floody, I don't get that much throw at all.
> 
> I prefer a light with a lot of throw for me EDC light because it better fits my need.
> ...


----------



## peterharvey73 (Oct 6, 2011)

Theoretically, any version using a smooth reflector may have doughnut holes.
The orange peel reflector diffuses the beam to prevent the doughnut hole effect...


----------



## tonyk007 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've got the S2 version with OP and the XML with SMO! It's just the way they came; I can't remember having a choice when I got them.

Couple of things I've noticed: the S2 version dims down all the way to zero whilst the XML dims pretty low (you can look into the lens no worries) then goes off if you try to get it to dim further. I prefer the dimming all the way to zero of the S2 however the XML puts out double the lumens at the other end of the scale, which is impressive.

Second thing I've noticed is that the S2 gives a bright flash when pressed on with the tailcap switch (indeed, not what one wants) whereas the XML simply fires up at whatever low setting you left it at previously.

And wrt throw, even though the S2 version is half the lumens of the XML, they both throw about the same distance. The flood of the XML is noticeably brighter as expected.

I might attempt to switch the reflectors; the S2 should improve with the SMO and the XML should improve with the OP. I'm also thinking I have a faulty S2 light to be giving me that bright single flash on turnon.

The magnetic control ring seems about right to me. It's easy enough to turn one handed yet seems to stay put in my pocket.


----------



## veedo (Oct 8, 2011)

is anyone getting the flickering with their xml rrt0? i have had 2 of them now, and both would flicker at anything form the lowest setting to the mid/high setting. a real fast flicker almost a strobe like effect.it wouldnt do it if the rcr was fresh off the charger (aw), and it would barely do it with a 123 primary, but was still there. the replacement they sent for the first one was actually a much different light. the body was about 1/8 inch shorter, the lettering was different, and the switch was very different. the replacement actually stopped working completely, switch failed. ill see if i can get some pics of the tailcap. not impressed so far.


----------



## Biginboca (Oct 8, 2011)

veedo said:


> is anyone getting the flickering with their xml rrt0? i have had 2 of them now, and both would flicker at anything form the lowest setting to the mid/high setting. a real fast flicker almost a strobe like effect.it wouldnt do it if the rcr was fresh off the charger (aw), and it would barely do it with a 123 primary, but was still there.



Mine has the flicker on low to medium also, and its fairly noticable. But I wonder if I have the light you sent back? I dont know if the lights have unique serial numbers, but mine seems to have the identical numerical code engraved on it as yours...


----------



## veedo (Oct 8, 2011)

thats the first style i had. softer smaller button, same lettering as yours, 1/8 inch longer. the ring was very loose too, with movement from front to back. the new light they sent had the tighter larger switch, shorter body, tighter ring, but still the flicker, and completely failed in a few minutes of playing with it. theres a couple notes of people with the flicker. was hoping i just had a dud, but sounds like its the norm. perfect sized light too, wish it didnt have these problems.


----------



## jh333233 (Oct 8, 2011)

Seems due to the driver as it accepts a wide range of cell from 1.2v to 4.2v
It has both boost and bulk driver so when the battery drops to around 3.2v~
The driver fail to distinguish whether it should boost it or bulk it, then it just gone mad and bad
Suggestion but not solution:
RCR123a: when it drops to flickering, put a fresh cell in
CR123a: discharge it abit to 3-3.1v first

Similar problems were observed in some lights


----------



## peterharvey73 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had an RRT-0 S2, and it single "pre-flashed", only on a low lumen setting, on both disposable CR123 and rechargeable 16340's.
I exchanged it immediately.
At this late stage, best you contact Jetbeam themselves in China, and have it repaired under warranty.
Use registered post.

However, very impressive to hear that the XM-L has almost, if not the same throw, as the S2 version..


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 9, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> Just got this yesterday and it's my favorite version of the RRT-0 yet.



Any chance we can expect a review in the near future?


----------



## rewdee (Oct 9, 2011)

I have just ordered the xml rrt0 and aw protected rcr123a then i stumbled on this thread.

Can i safely use the aw cell on the rrt0? How does the IMR differ from rcr?

Thanks


----------



## jh333233 (Oct 9, 2011)

IMR and RCR, difference in electrode material
Manganese based and cobalt based
IMR can handle higher discharge rate than RCR at the cost of capacity, chargers are not compatible
You will surely get the AW fried if you go turbo mode which is over 1.5A and if the protective circuit dont get in ur way


----------



## swan (Oct 9, 2011)

rewdee said:


> I have just ordered the xml rrt0 and aw protected rcr123a then i stumbled on this thread.
> 
> Can i safely use the aw cell on the rrt0? How does the IMR differ from rcr?
> 
> Thanks


 Jetbeam recommends RCRS- imr wont give you 550lms.


----------



## jh333233 (Oct 9, 2011)

swan said:


> Jetbeam recommends RCRS- imr wont give you 550lms.


Ur wrong, rcr cant deliver 1.5 ampere which will further underdrive(under safe condition, you can surely drain it hard to 1.5a for poof)
IMR are capable of doing so.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 9, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> Ur wrong, rcr cant deliver 1.5 ampere



Why not? AW specifies 1.5 ampere as maximum for his 16340 cells.


----------



## swan (Oct 9, 2011)

Jetbeam recommends rcr' batteries - they have an over discharge circuit.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 9, 2011)

IMR cells don't _need_ over-discharge circuits, because the chemicals in IMR cells don't allow for a runaway reaction like RCR cells do.

If the XM-L version uses more power than the XP-G version, then an IMR cell will be more capable of providing that extra power. Whether it _needs_ the extra power is another question entirely.


----------



## rewdee (Oct 10, 2011)

Im new to this so it gets a little confusing...

Lets say i put the aw protected rcr123a in the rrt-0 xml and set it to turbo:

Will it destroy the light/battery? Or
Will it turn on but at lower output(due to limited current draw)? Or
It wont turn on at all?

Thanks.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 10, 2011)

If the battery doesn't have enough power, the light won't destroy the battery unless the battery is already defective. The light will just be dimmer than it could be.


----------



## jh333233 (Oct 10, 2011)

HKJ said:


> Why not? AW specifies 1.5 ampere as maximum for his 16340 cells.


I didnt mean it but, driver requires energy too and the current might be 1.5A+
And walking on the edge of cliff doesnt seems good


----------



## jh333233 (Oct 10, 2011)

HKJ said:


> Why not? AW specifies 1.5 ampere as maximum for his 16340 cells.


I didnt mean it but, driver requires energy too and the current might be 1.5A+
And walking on the edge of cliff doesnt seems good


----------



## monkeyboy (Oct 10, 2011)

Would 18350 fit?


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 10, 2011)

No. Even if you bored the battery tube wider, you'd also have to bore the threaded collar on the head of the light which screws into the battery tube, and by all appearances the collar is not thick enough to accommodate any amount of boring.


----------



## swan (Oct 10, 2011)

JETBEAM DESIGNS THIS LIGHT TO USE RCR BATTERY-I THINK THEY KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING. WHAT MAKES THIS BRILLIANT IS THAT IT CAN TAKE ANY CHEMISTRY UNLIKE OLD HACKED TOGETHER BITSAS, THAT HAVE DIFFERENT SWITCH, DIFFERENT BODIES ,DIFFERENT DROP IN, PARTS BIN TRAWL LIGHT BODGED TOGETHER BY A BACKYARDER.


----------



## amaretto (Oct 10, 2011)

did some measurements (ANSI lumens):

AW protected 16340 (4,2V): 550
TF protected 14500 (4,2V): 550
AA (1,5V): 125
eneloop (1,2V): 80


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 12, 2011)

swan said:


> JETBEAM DESIGNS THIS LIGHT TO USE RCR BATTERY-I THINK THEY KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING. WHAT MAKES THIS BRILLIANT IS THAT IT CAN TAKE ANY CHEMISTRY UNLIKE OLD HACKED TOGETHER BITSAS, THAT HAVE DIFFERENT SWITCH, DIFFERENT BODIES ,DIFFERENT DROP IN, PARTS BIN TRAWL LIGHT BODGED TOGETHER BY A BACKYARDER.


Wow. Someone's getting cranky. Is it naptime already?

Try to refrain from yelling. Nobody is saying you can't use an RCR battery, but this is an enthusiast forum, and people here like to talk about ALL the possible options, not just the OEM-approved ones. If that's not your cup of tea (or can of Foster's, or whatever), you don't have to participate.

Also, you're not going to win any friends in an enthusiast forum by insulting home-made work.


----------



## eh123456 (Oct 12, 2011)

How long can it last with AW protected 16340 ?



amaretto said:


> did some measurements (ANSI lumens):
> 
> AW protected 16340 (4,2V): 550
> TF protected 14500 (4,2V): 550
> ...


----------



## Surnia (Oct 12, 2011)

amaretto said:


> did some measurements (ANSI lumens):
> 
> AW protected 16340 (4,2V): 550
> TF protected 14500 (4,2V): 550
> ...



do you have a measurement for the R5 or S2 in ANSI lumens? I'm wondering because the AA runtime measurement is significantly longer on the XM-L, and the lumen numbers are a LOT lower than the S2 and R5 versions.


----------



## jh333233 (Oct 13, 2011)

swan said:


> JETBEAM DESIGNS THIS LIGHT TO USE RCR BATTERY-I THINK THEY KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING. WHAT MAKES THIS BRILLIANT IS THAT IT CAN TAKE ANY CHEMISTRY UNLIKE OLD HACKED TOGETHER BITSAS, THAT HAVE DIFFERENT SWITCH, DIFFERENT BODIES ,DIFFERENT DROP IN, PARTS BIN TRAWL LIGHT BODGED TOGETHER BY A BACKYARDER.


Based on the current drawn and such a high output in a pocket light, IMO they dont know.
Supplementary info.
550lm ANSI equals 1.5 more ampere current drawn
And driver requires energy too no matter how efficient they are


----------



## Illuminat3 (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anybody know how the sensitivity of the control ring is on low settings?
Apparently the RRT-21 has some issues when dialing it to it's lowest setting.
The brightness turns to medium quickly and most of the ring is used to go from medium to max
Does this one show any similar behavior?


----------



## peterharvey73 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hmmm, the maximum discharge rate of a rechargeable AW RCR 16340 3.7 volts 750 mAH Protected battery is 1.5 amps.
The maximum discharge rate of a rechargeable AW IMR 16340 3.7 volts 550 mAH battery is 4.0 amps.

Maybe it will be at it's brightest on an IMR battery? Has anyone tested yet???


----------



## bondr006 (Oct 13, 2011)

Illuminat3 said:


> Does anybody know how the sensitivity of the control ring is on low settings?
> Apparently the RRT-21 has some issues when dialing it to it's lowest setting.
> The brightness turns to medium quickly and most of the ring is used to go from medium to max
> Does this one show any similar behavior?



I have an RRT-21 and had an RRT-0 xm-l, and I don't believe that they are any more sensitive on the lower settings than they are on the higher settings. It is all about how our eyes perceive light and how bright it is. Our eyes can sense the difference in brightness at lower levels better than it can at the higher levels. If you take the rrt-0 or rrt-21 in to a dark room and slowly ramp it up while bouncing the light off the ceiling and watching the room around you, you can see it evenly ramping up as you turn the ring. It is not any quicker from low to medium than it is from medium to high. It is just that our eyes cannot see the changes in intensity at the higher levels as well.


----------



## Illuminat3 (Oct 15, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> I have an RRT-21 and had an RRT-0 xm-l, and I don't believe that they are any more sensitive on the lower settings than they are on the higher settings. It is all about how our eyes perceive light and how bright it is. Our eyes can sense the difference in brightness at lower levels better than it can at the higher levels. If you take the rrt-0 or rrt-21 in to a dark room and slowly ramp it up while bouncing the light off the ceiling and watching the room around you, you can see it evenly ramping up as you turn the ring. It is not any quicker from low to medium than it is from medium to high. It is just that our eyes cannot see the changes in intensity at the higher levels as well.



Wouldn't it make more sense from the users perspective to have the brightness controlled in a "logarithmic" way? So the brightness ramping would appear somewhat linear to the user. This would probably make it a bit easier to control the low(est) brightness levels.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Oct 15, 2011)

Illuminat3 said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense from the users perspective to have the brightness controlled in a "logarithmic" way? So the brightness ramping would appear somewhat linear to the user. This would probably make it a bit easier to control the low(est) brightness levels.



Your suggestion of logarithmic control for a linear perception is good.
However the current linear control with logarithmic perception is okay on the current RRT-0, mainly because the magnetic ring travel is a lengthy 3/4 of a circle or about 270 degrees plus.
If the RRT-0 had only a 90 degree control, then it would really need your logarithmic control for linear perception.

The RRT-0 can get away with a long travel ring because it's a small flashlight.
Once you use the RRT-3, a big flashlight with a body diameter of some 46mm, then you will find that it's 180 degree half a circle ring travel is very cumbersome to operate one-handed; at this big size, and 180 degrees turn, the RRT-3 needs two-handed operation.
The RRT-3 needs a 90 degree control ring, and your log control for linear perception.
The RRT-0 is presently okay as it stands...


----------



## Surnia (Oct 28, 2011)

bit the bullet and changed my order from an S2 to an XM-L for the super high Li-ion wow factor. My SA2 should cover my usual throw needs, and a wall of light doesn't hurt! Under normal uses the light I presume the light will function as normal, with normal run times and brightness levels, but with the added benefit that I can pump it out to max when I feel inclined to show off xD

The added benefit that if I run it on Eneloops, I should be hitting about average lumens that I use for biking (the super concentrated hotspot of the SA2 design does tend to be a bit focused on the road too much), but if the runtime figures are correct, a longer overall usage time (3.75 hrs across two cells should get me about the same run time as my SA2 on medium).


----------



## flashy bazook (Oct 30, 2011)

Cool! I love to see JB continue to innovate. Lots of options in one nice form factor that is useful to many people. Clearly they have their eye on the ball.

Personally, I find the XM-L most useful with 3xC123 or even 3x18650 (!), when you get looong runtimes with big lumens, and a choice of big (surefire 6P type, for example) reflectors or even bigger ones (Malkoff Hound-Dog) for mega throw.

But this XM-L is one versatile LED, it can match small to medium to large and many different battery combos. Peak managed even to run it with a 1xAAA !! (max output on li-ion, of course). Imagine the 800 lumens out of a 1xAAA flashlight.


----------

